# ematic exp8 tablet



## puterboy (Apr 5, 2006)

friend brought it to me and it turned on and stopped at android flashing screen. plug into laptop and seems as it is completely formatted. shows up as 2 blank drives f and g. is there a way to unformat or reload 4.0 android system.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How old is it? I'd be contacting the company to see if they can give you a link for a ROM download, they do not appear to have any downloads listed on their site.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Post #10 here gives the download for the ROM
http://freaktab.com/forum/developme...evelopment/1472-root-request-for-ematic-exp8b


----------



## puterboy (Apr 5, 2006)

went to freaktab,com and downloaded file now how do I open and install to exp8 tab


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I have no idea. I don't root my tablet and I have never installed a ROM.
Maybe Triple6 knows because he mentioned ROM.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'd probably need to use ADB or Fastboot to flash it.

For more popular devices there are guides available. You could try finding a generic guide for either of those tools and try to apply it to the files you downloaded.


----------



## puterboy (Apr 5, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> You'd probably need to use ADB or Fastboot to flash it.
> 
> For more popular devices there are guides available. You could try finding a generic guide for either of those tools and try to apply it to the files you downloaded.


hey thanks guys going to try this thank you contact you later and let you know it goes.


----------



## puterboy (Apr 5, 2006)

man i'm frustrated still have not fixed it. rambled over internet and tried several programs. nasa needs to try this and find me a answer. looked in devices and it says it as a phone. f & g drives says 0 bytes. the ematic exp8b pro still stuck on android screen. scratching head. how do I flash it and where do I get firmware. got virus @at some suggested sites. puterboy need help please.


----------

